# Parking at Disneyland Paris



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I have looked through some recent posts regarding parking at Disneyland and was wondering if anyone could answer my query.

We intend to arrive at Disney lateish on a Saturday evening; approx 8pm. As far as I can see the website states that the car park closes approx 1 hr before the Park closes (11pm) so no problems there. The hyperlink to car park prices on the Disney site is broken so my question is how much we will pay if we drive on to the car park at 8pm, even though we only have tickets for the next day? We intend to overnight for two nights and head off early on the Monday morning. If I have to pay for two days then fair enough, but I seen some comments on Disney charging again after midnight for the next complete day and so on, which could result in 3 days charges!!!
Has anyone any recent experience of this, and how they charge the additional days/nights?
Can you pay for two nights on entry? Also how much is the parking? I have heard of 20 or 30(!!!!) euros per day. Unfortunately I do not seem to have much alternative to staying at Disney on the Saturday night; we need to be there for 0830/0900 on the Sunday and all the local campsites within 30 mins drive are approx 30/40 Euros per night. 
There does not seem to be any local aires en route from Calais unless anyone knows otherwise???

Any other local knowledge appreciated..

Steve


----------



## Dethleffs (May 25, 2005)

Parking charges are from 12midnight to 12 midnight, you have to go out and back through the gate everyday or go on foot to the gate each day. Think it was around 22 euros last time we went per 24hour period. Hope this helps.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Dethleffs said:


> Parking charges are from 12midnight to 12 midnight, you have to go out and back through the gate everyday or go on foot to the gate each day. Think it was around 22 euros last time we went per 24hour period. Hope this helps.


We were there three weeks ago. Turned up on the Friday afternoon and paid for parking. Think it was 30 euros. We had 2 days worth of free tickets from Sky for the Saturday and Sunday. Drove off to Le Mans on the Monday morning. Nobody had asked us for any more money so we had three nights for 30 euro. Bargain!! Think it should have been 90 euro.

If you arrive too late to enter there is a parking area where you can overnight just by the pay booths. There were about 5 vans parked there as we left on the Monday morning.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

In my experience (annual pass holder) Disney do not have a policy of enforcing the parking charges, provided that you pay the initial entrance fee.

On entry you are given an A4 photocopy with your arrival date filled in by hand.

Many people don't bother to display the ticket ( or like us, it just falls out of the window)

You might have a notice placed on your windscreen, reminding you to display but it's nothing to worry about, it's merely a reminder.

If you are concerned, just write PA (pass annual) on the photocopy.

There are no barriers on exit, so you do not need to pay each day unless you feel it's the right thing to do.

Enjoy your trip !


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

It was 30 euros when we were there earlier in the year, a bit expensive for a car park but I guess it is high to cover for the people who dont want to pay.

Martin


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tips everyone. Looks like we will just roll up on the Saturday night and stay over on the carpark till Monday morning.


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Disney parking*

Hi

We were there 3 weeks ago, paid 30 euros on arrival, next day we wehad a note under our wiPer reminding us to pay the next morning, went round to the window on the other side of toliet/shower pavilion and paid for two days stay with credit card. There is a sign on the window were you have to go, it is the area where coach parties collect their tickets.

We didn't risk not paying ,It is a lot, but i wouldnt sleep worrying about a knock at the door, but we saw a lot of motorhome who didn't pay and had the ticket from their Arrival still on the window, some a week old. 
0
It was definitely the best way of go to Disney unless you have hotel actually in Disney which is mega Money.

Daniel.


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

We spent a week at Disneyland, 3 at Disney itself and 4 at camping jablines. It was slightly dearer to stay at jablines and get the hourly bus direct from site straight to disney. Loads to do also at jablines, best site we have ever stayed at. It was about 22 euro a night at Disney car park and only 25 a night at jablines and you have full facility's, 10- 15 mins of the bus to Disney.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi There,
We stayed there 2 weeks ago and I can confirm the price is €30 per day.
The parking team check the dates on all parking tickets at approx 6am each morning and leave a reminder to pay on the windscreen.

THat said most people as far as I can see squeez an extra day out of teh ticket for free as there is no checks on the way out of the car park at all.

I would suggest that if you are not using free tickets and you will be there a few days look to by the annual pass( PA ) as it could well work out cheaper.

Definetly worth looking at it for the driver as the fantasy pass gives you free paking 

Raymond


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

I suspect that the 30 euros a day has been levied, so that we who pay the daily rate subsidise those who do not!

That seems true in many things in life these days :roll: 

Jerry


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Funny how we moan like hell when we get ripped off by dealers, yet are happy to avoid paying our dues?

Strange!


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I cant believe people think its ok to drive off cos nobody has come and collected the payment from them.When i drive in to fill up with petrol for instance,nobody comes to my vehicle and asks for the money i go in and pay,same principle at Disney or do these people just drive off at petrol stations as well.I think its called stealing.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

eddievanbitz said:


> Funny how we moan like hell when we get ripped off by dealers, yet are happy to avoid paying our dues?
> 
> Strange!


I asked the original question regarding the charging as we will probably arrive at Disney at approx 2000/2100 hours. The query was regarding whether the payment is for 24 hours or just for the day that you arrive. ie 30 Euros is a bit steep for 3 hours parking if thats the way its charged! I don't think anyone has suggested avoiding paying intentionally. :wink:


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Has anyone thought that if everyone paid what thy were supposed to pay they might not have increased the parking charges ?


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm surprised they have not put in a system where by you are issued a ticket on arrival and pay on exit for however many days, it wouldn't take long to get the investment back


----------



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

We have been to the main park previously but were intending to do a single day in the Walt Disney Studios. 

We ere planning on staying at the Aire in Saint Germain Sur Morin. At this stage the plan was to arrive at Disney early in the morning, park the motorhome all day at the park, perhaps see the evening show as we've never seen it, and then head back to the Aire in Saint Germain Sur Morin.

Any ideas regarding the daily parking charge or comments on the general plan?


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

alecturn1 said:


> Has anyone thought that if everyone paid what thy were supposed to pay they might not have increased the parking charges ?


I do suspect the price you are charged is what Disney feel they can get away with, rather then what they need to charge.

Alan


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

In some cases it seems you are charged nothing !!!


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

We were there a couple of weeks ago and stayed 23 hours!

However, to answer the OP's question, it will cost you 30 euros to get in, whatever time of day, and that covers you for 24 hours - no matter how long you stay....

But you won't get in at 2000hrs.

Terry


----------



## ChrisK5 (Nov 16, 2009)

We fancy staying at Disney for a couple of days.
The question i have is, is there some where to fill your fresh water tank and to empty your waste water tank ?


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep. Your 30 euros gives you the right to use the coach refill/emptying points.

But a plea from a coach driver - try not to do it when they are busy, and don't "hog" the taps!

Terryt


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

We were told by the guys in the office next to the toilet / shower block to dump the waste in the coach drivers drive over cattle grid. There are taps there also but we didn't need to fill up so never used them, however I did notice they didn't have a fitting on the end that matched what we had so a lot of people were using water carriers etc. Hope that helps in some way.


----------



## ChrisK5 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds good to me i think a trip to Disney is on the cards, i might even take the kids if there good.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

ChrisK5 said:


> Sounds good to me i think a trip to Disney is on the cards, i might even take the kids if there good.


I'd leave them at home, they will only try and stand in front of you in the ques... :lol:


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

We stayed there a couple of weeks ago too.

There is water available within the parking, from a push-button tap, but I had no way to attach a hose to it. We were advised by some others that grey waste shoudl be dumped in the driver-over grids in the coach park, but we didnt need to empty, so didnt bother driving around.

I was disappointed there was nowhere to empty the chemical loo.

Being lazy, I drove to the tap and put 2x20L containers of water in.

When we parked up the parking was quite busy, but I'd say at least 50% of them were gone by morning. 
There was some sort of event on in the park that evening, and it was quite noisy, right up to midnight or even later, with lots of noisy people leaving, children squealing and crying, and someone who ran either their engine, or a very noisy generator for about 3 hours ! 

It was handy to arrive early evening, park up, and go up to the disney village for a wander around with the kids, have a bite to eat and something to wash it down with, then wander back to the MH without having to drive anywhere 

Overall, I don't think I would stay there again, but its good to know what is available.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

TerryL said:


> We were there a couple of weeks ago and stayed 23 hours!
> 
> However, to answer the OP's question, it will cost you 30 euros to get in, whatever time of day, and that covers you for 24 hours - no matter how long you stay....
> 
> ...


That seems to conflict with the info on the official Disney site which indicates that the car park closes one hour before the park does. IE 2300hrs park closing means that the carpark entrance must close at 2200hrs????


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Hymervanman - think there may be some misunderstanding somewhere. All I can actually confirm is that when we turned up at 8.00p.m. last year, the entrance was all closed off. We overnighted in the Esso petrol station - just asked and they said it was OK.


Dealgan - just empty your loo cassette down the grid then press the button near the tap to flush. That's where the coach toilet tanks are emptied into, (but the flush bit automatically senses there is a vehicle there and starts itself - mind your feet!). I actually parked the van over the grid to empty the grey waste tank and, guess what??????


Terry


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Having now returned from our brief stay at Disney I will give what is my opinion of overnight parking at Disney.

We arrived at 2000hrs and went to the toll booth. The price is 30 Euros per calendar day and this is stated to you on arrival. You are expected to renew your ticket daily. Consequently, the first night was spent with a queue of about 20 motorhomes on the approach road , mainly Italian and Spanish. It felt very safe and friendly, most people eating outside on the grass banking. We noticed that the toll booth stayed open until after 2200 and there were several vans entering at this time. The next day the booths opened just after 0730, although we went on about 0830 and there is acres of space in a seperate motorhome section.
We spent the day at disney- the park closed at 2300 and stayed overnight on the carpark- reasonably quiet. 
The next morning we left early and used one of the two drive-over dump grids (grey and black together down the same grid) although declined the fresh water tap in view of its proximity to said facilities.

We never saw anyone coming round to check windscreen displays and as most vans had screens on anyway it would seem to operate on an "honesty" box scheme. The car park is well lit and felt safe, although the presence of armed soldiers does make you think.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

They come around sometimes early morning but do not enforce the xtra days charge !

We got there 6.30 at night paid 30 euros and then stayed that night and following night leaving 11.30 in morning after spending previous day queing in Park

Very enjoyable though ! and no kids with us this time LOL

I would also point out there were several quite permanent looking set ups in motorhome car park.


----------

